# New LT15 (Pic Intensive!)



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice work and great pics. Yammi 25 looks good on there. I am surprised to see that you upgraded to a Stiffy Hybrid and that beast of a trolling motor. You get tired of that glass pole? ;D 

I also like what you did with your nav lights. Are you considering in the shark eye white docking lights up front like the Pinellas County sheriff's boat?


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Is Dustin1 the same as Dustin...or are there two Dustin's into gheenoes?


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Different "Dustin". I go by "Dustin" on most of the other forums (FS, paddle-fishing.com, etc.) and "JD" on Custom-Gheenoe. 

Tom,
No shark eyes for me. I just haven't had good success with them.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Different "Dustin".  I go by "Dustin" on most of the other forums (FS, paddle-fishing.com, etc.) and "JD" on Custom-Gheenoe.


ok...makes sense now...Dustin has a camo LT25 now and i was really confused by this! 

I think you confused tom-in-orl as well ;D

but it's a sweet ride by the way!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep, you had me too. Hence my push pole comments. My LT25 is set up very similar with the Yammi 25. I all ready have the 4 blade power tech prop with heavy cupping. How do you intend to hook up your water pressure gauge I have heard it does not work well if you try to put in a Y or T connector in the hose.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

great job 
it's nice to see some more lt 15's hitting the water 
love the attention to detail keel guard a def plus "dual 1100's pumpers" with the outlets out the rear -luv it 
on board charger one of them things you say it would make life alot easier 
tsg approved combination lock on the trolling motor another great feature when crossing the border 
jk 
whole rig is very nice enjoy


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

Boat looks awesome! How much was that keel guard and how much of it did you have to use?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Can you tell me where you got your push pole holders with the bungie on them?  I cant seem to find any with the locks on them either.  Any HELP or info would be great, thank you.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> Can you tell me where you got your push pole holders with the bungie on them?  I cant seem to find any with the locks on them either.  Any HELP or info would be great, thank you.  I hope that was not too drama intensive for anyone!!


 those are stiffy push pole holders, I think central florida marine sell them


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> Can you tell me where you got your push pole holders with the bungie on them? I cant seem to find any with the locks on them either.



You can do it yourself very easily. Buy some of the bungie cords at home depot that are a loop with a small plastic ball on the end. Drill a small hole through your push pole holders and insert bungie. Pull the loop over the small plastic ball and they lock in place.

I can post some pictures of what I'm talking about if you want.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice, Why the LT-15 and not the LT-25 ?


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Appreciate all the nice comments guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Tom,
I haven't researched the installation of the water pressure gauge. I'll make another post after the installation if I run into difficulties. 

Zero Gravity, 
The 1100gph's will pump some SERIOUS water. Water accumulated in the bilge from rinsing the boat is gone in about two seconds. Good peace of mind in rough water or large boat wakes where taking one over the bow is a possibility. 

Chandler,
As I recall (it's been awhile), the Keel Guard was about $150. Be forewarned...they're a pain in the butt to put on a Gheenoe due to the lack of a really defined keel. I forgot to mention it in the first post, but we had Pugar do that as well. So far, I'm very impressed with the product. 

ankledeep,
We ordered the push pole holders through Pugar (he may have ordered them through CFM?). Due to the screw pattern, you need a small piece of starboard under them to mount to the top of the gunnel. 

MATT,
There was no LT-25 when this boat was built (starting in January/February of last year). I don't regret not having the LT-25 though. This boat fits our needs perfectly and is plenty stable.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Awsome looking skiff man


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> > Can you tell me where you got your push pole holders with the bungie on them?  I cant seem to find any with the locks on them either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please post pics for us visual learners...maybe in a new thread though so we can save tom the work of moving it


----------

